

Ask HN: Who do you think has the most karma on HN? - shahedkhan30

Just something I was wondering, who do you think has the most karma on Hacker News?<p>Also which thread do you think received the most karma?
======
what
Users with highest karma: <http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>

Highest voted recent stories:<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

Highest voted recent comments: <http://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments>

[edit] all the lists: <http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>

------
tokenadult
The site founder, pg, appears intentionally to omit himself from the leader
list. The source code for HN,

<https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc>

illustrates how the site operates (apart from some recent experiments, I
think).

~~~
lostbit
I guess you're talking about the "no vote count" change.

Thanks for this. I've been wondering what was used to make HN for some time.

------
jmjerlecki
<http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>

